# 'Tis the season to give, give give....



## CEM Store (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Holidays from CEM!

For the 12 days leading up to Christmas, 12 lucky customers will receive partial to full reimbursements of their order! You'll be refunded $ back to your card. And your full order is on its way!

Thanks for your support and Happy Holidays,

CEM


----------



## jimm (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah give me some fackin geaaaar!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 21, 2011)

bump.....


----------



## jimm (Dec 21, 2011)

nah fam free gear or gtfo!


----------

